# Will Alex Ross paint the Moebius 1966 Batman box art?



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Alex Ross is the James Bama of today. I think Moebius should hire Alex to paint their 1966 Batman kits. His art will add class. And he is a fan. See his art of the Adam West Batman:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Not that it's a contest, but Ross blows Bama away, IMHO.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

btw, what's your next thread, "who will machine the molds for the '66 Batman kits"?

(I kid, I kid)


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

John P said:


> btw, what's your next thread, "who will machine the molds for the '66 Batman kits"?
> 
> (I kid, I kid)


Truth in jest.....
Alex is a formidable artist,but I don't think,as a small company,Moebius would spend the money on such a venture.I rather they spend that money on new tooling for new models.I had the great pleasure of spending a few hours talking to Alex,at the After SDCC party at Golden Apple Comics,some years back,before any of his artwork became sculptures.Very nice,and humble man.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

John P said:


> btw, what's your next thread, "who will machine the molds for the '66 Batman kits"?
> 
> (I kid, I kid)


Nah, we all know the answer is China.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Round 2 Polar Lights commissioned Alex Ross for their 1966 Batmobile model kit (as we all know.) Ross' agent told me Round 2 got to keep the original art. 

If Moebius can afford Ross, they could always resell the artwork.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Sorry, but I'm not a big fan of Mr. Ross's superhero art. That Batmobile painting is great from all perspectives, but his depictions of costumed heroes leaves me cold. They just look too "human" for my tastes. I guess I just prefer the classic comic book versions.

It makes no difference to me who does the box artwork, as I'm after the kit itself. I did like Chris White's artwork, though, very much!

Larry


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

BatToys said:


> Round 2 Polar Lights commissioned Alex Ross for their 1966 Batmobile model kit (as we all know.) Ross' agent told me Round 2 got to keep the original art.
> 
> If Moebius can afford Ross, they could always resell the artwork.


That is the point.Moebius is not R2.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Nope! No Alex Ross box art!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Ok.

I think a photograph of the model painted by David Fisher would make a very nice box cover.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

BatToys said:


> Ok.
> 
> I think a photograph of the model painted by David Fisher would make a very nice box cover.


I think we should let Moebius decide what's best for their product.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Obviously they will do that anyway. But this is a board for fans.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

BatToys said:


> Obviously they will do that anyway. But this is a board for fans.


Really,what make you more of a fan than me?


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Settle down boys. Its just fun to speculate and all opinions are welcome


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I thought we were supposed to share info and photos on our builds with eachother to expand our skills. Most posts here and on other topics on hobbytalk seem to be opinions on things that we have NO control over and not very useful.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

RSN said:


> I thought we were supposed to share info and photos on our builds with eachother to expand our skills. Most posts here and on other topics on hobbytalk seem to be opinions on things that we have NO control over and not very useful.


I agree.....


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

RSN said:


> I thought we were supposed to share info and photos on our builds with eachother to expand our skills. Most posts here and on other topics on hobbytalk seem to be opinions on things that we have NO control over and not very useful.


You'd be surprised how much companies read fan opinions and act on them. They listen because they want to sell the most product. I've made suggestions to Round 2 and they adopted some of them. When Dynamite Comics bought Vampirella, I mentioned to the new owner that Moebius wanted to repop the Aurora Vampirella, he loved the idea and asked me for their contact info.
So it's inaccurate to say "no control and not very useful" as we do get heard.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

BatToys said:


> You'd be surprised how much companies read fan opinions and act on them. They listen because they want to sell the most product. I've made suggestions to Round 2 and they adopted some of them. When Dynamite Comics bought Vampirella, I mentioned to the new owner that Moebius wanted to repop the Aurora Vampirella, he loved the idea and asked me for their contact info.
> So it's inaccurate to say "no control and not very useful" as we do get heard.


I know how much weight what is said here carries with certain companies, I talk to them as well. They know their busines far better than us! 

Round 2 and Moebius as well as those who do work for them, have all but given up communicating on a regular bassis here. On the rare occasion they post, it is often to correct misinformation circulating around the boards about their projects. :thumbsup:


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Dave!

I've missed you! :wave:

Larry


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

RSN said:


> Round 2 and Moebius as well as those who do work for them, have all but given up communicating on a regular bassis here. On the rare occasion they post, it is often to correct misinformation circulating around the boards about their projects. :thumbsup:


And you really can't blame them for mostly washing their hands of posting here.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

iamweasel said:


> And you really can't blame them for mostly washing their hands of posting here.


Nope.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Alex Ross' art has a nobility to it that I don't think would really work with 1966 Batman's intentional campiness. Now Mike Alred...hmmm....


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Mike Allred would be a great choice. Aurora had Carmine Infantino line art and DC artist Allred is a 1966 Batman fan. Plus I'm sure he's more affordable for Moebius.

I imagine the Moebius box will be modern looking but I'd like to see an Aurora sixties style variant.


----------



## getter_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

The company I work for (not models!) did some licensingn with Marvel. They had some artists that were available to do work for us as part of the licensing deal. I'd imagine that DC has artist lined up that can/will create art, depending on the licensing contract with DC. Although it's not cheap. I'm sure Moebius has it well under control.  It'd be nice to get Alex Ross to do art (he did some art for us as well) but it's another added expense that would eat away at the profit on something like a model kit.

Either way, DC will have to approve the art and Moebius does a great job with the kits, so I'm sure it'll look great.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*rain*



falcondesigns said:


> That is the point.Moebius is not R2.


doesnt it ever rain in Gotham City ?:drunk:


----------



## aeades (Feb 20, 2014)

Christopher Franchi is doing the artwork for the Moebius Models box art! He has amazing talent!! See attachment!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

In looking at the really fantastic sculpt of Adam West, I have to wonder about how the head/face will be assembled.

It looks too detailed to be just one sculpt. I assume they did Adam's face, which will go inside the front of the cowl, we'll glue on the back of the cowl and then glue on the black mask.

Does anyone know for sure?

I hope those eyebrows are decals. They're gonna be a pain to paint!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

NTRPRZ said:


> In looking at the really fantastic sculpt of Adam West, I have to wonder about how the head/face will be assembled.
> 
> It looks too detailed to be just one sculpt. I assume they did Adam's face, which will go inside the front of the cowl, we'll glue on the back of the cowl and then glue on the black mask.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is a fully sculpted and separate piece for the face that will go in behind the front cowl piece.


----------

